# Near Miss - Nov 2011



## PaulPowers (Nov 13, 2011)

History wise all I can say is the road above dates from 1876.

A short scramble down an embankment and a bit of looking around lead me to the entrance to this little beauty 

Using my tripod to cut the spider webs out the way I headed in, at first it stands about 5 foot in height but quickly opens up into a 12 foot chamber with a small waterfall dropping down 4 steps that cover about 10 foot distance.

A really nice chilled out explore

















Heading down





Playing with glowsticks















Yup the XM-L 1600 is as bright as the sun!





The Outfall, Bollocks I've got to climb back out of this





Thanks for looking


----------



## cuboard (Nov 13, 2011)

first shot is sweet man! nice report


----------



## King Al (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice one paul! much much better than that bloody strictly dance rubbish


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 14, 2011)

That's the problem with drains...so much automation, which never takes into account poor urbexers! 
Fantastic pics as always Mr Powers!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 15, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> That's the problem with drains...so much automation, which never takes into account poor urbexers!
> Fantastic pics as always Mr Powers!



More pics will be up tonight from the remaining section


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 15, 2011)

**bump*

uploaded the remaining pics


----------



## GE066 (Nov 15, 2011)

nice to see someone doing an explore without breaking in or drowning. You're an example to us all. 
Gibber jabber comments.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the LCC know how everyone feels about that article

and it's been covered both here and on a load of other forums


----------



## GE066 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wouldn't know about other forums, as this is the only UK forum I post on. You appear to represent 28DL though, not here.





Just out of curiosity, if you fall or have something fall on you in one of your drain expeditions (as above), and your co-explorer/s can't get you out. Are you expecting the emergency services to come and rescue you at tax payer expense?

"It's my choice to wade around in poo pipes on my days off and I'm pretty sure I'm not harming anyone" - as a taxpayer during pretty crappy times for our economy, i'd rather taxpayer money went towards other things than costly emergency evacuations from out of reach places.

"For every action, there's a reaction" - I.Newton


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 15, 2011)

Why is it that every thread I click on has something to do with that bloody article! 

Anyways, Fantastic Photos Paul, Always love seeing your work


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 16, 2011)

I post on two main forums 28dayslater and derelict places, some reports I post on here I wouldn't post on 28DL and vice-versa.

I explore solo so I wouldn't worry about what happens if I fall in a drain or get stuck, it's quite simple really I will die.

there is a thread for this so rather than de-rail reports post things relating to the article in there


----------



## GE066 (Nov 16, 2011)

My post was relevant to this post, hence why I posted it here. You've publicly stated things on a newspaper website that are pertinent to this thread. I was curious to find out your response to my queries, which you've mostly done. 

If someone finds your body, or you go missing. There would still have to be an investigation involving police time, as well as the fire brigade most likely. Then a coroner. All paid by the taxpayer.

My point is that no one is innocent in this hobby, there are always potential pitfalls. Quite literally if you explore mines.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 16, 2011)

the difference is that I wouldn't break into a site or go bragging to a newspaper about it.

I agree no one is innocent (not just in the urbex arena) but the article damages the whole scene and all because someone wanted to brag


----------



## crickleymal (Nov 16, 2011)

GE066 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you fall or have something fall on you in one of your drain expeditions (as above), and your co-explorer/s can't get you out. Are you expecting the emergency services to come and rescue you at tax payer expense?



At the risk of taking this further off topic - doesn't that apply to a lot of what are called "extreme sports"? As a caver I end up in similar places to drainers yet there doesn't seem to be any question over my activities.


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 16, 2011)

nice pictures there mate


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2011)

GEO66 could you keep political warfare on the thread about the newpaper article please, it's not welcome here.


----------

